# Sizing 4" to 2.5" reducer



## rbul1 (Feb 16, 2010)

My 6" Craftsman Jointer, model: 152.217060 has a 4" dust exhaust port that measures 3.75" O.D. & 3.50" I.D.

I am limited to using a 2.50" dust collection hose and can not find a 4" to 2.5" reducer that fits that port.

Most 4" side reducers measure 3 11/16" I.D. (too small).

Does anyone know of reducers with comparable dimensions?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got to say, I think you'll have some serious issues running a jointer in that small a port. I think that even if the suction could keep up the shavings would pretty quickly plug up the reduced. That being said, I think 4 to 2.5 is a big jump for a reducer coupling. You might try going more incremental, eg 4 to 3 and then 3 to 2.5


----------



## rbul1 (Feb 16, 2010)

*duct sizing issue*

Thanks for your opinion but my question still begs an answer.


----------

